# My tiel's nostrils are yellow!



## tanand (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi there so I've had my cinnamon (or at least that's what I've been told it is) cockatiel, Cinny for a month now and I've noticed that her right nostril is beginning to look a bit yellow, and the bridge of her beak in-between the nostrils is looking a bit red as well.

There hasn't been any mucus discharge that I have seen so far but I'm just a bit concerned for her health as it's been yellowish for a week now. 

It might be worth mentioning that I use a kind of vitamin drop in their water Which makes it a pale yellow tinge but my other tiel, Felix's beak is fine with no discoloration.

Any advice or your take on this would be greatly appreciated. 



EDIT: I was checking up on possible vitamin deficiencies and I know that her beak is scaly from (apparantly) a lack of vitamin A, at the moment she is on a rotating diet of: seed mix, egg and biscuit on occasion and a mix of vegetables including corn kernels, carrot and chinese cabbage whenever I can steal them from the fridge 
What else would be a recommended diet for them?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum

It might be from the water since its above her beak too  she is gorgeous too 
here is what you can feed them on http://www.cockatielcottage.net/tablefoods.html


----------

